
Sci-Hub founder blocks access to the site in Russia - dpq
http://sci-hub.cc/
======
dpq
A screencap of Alexandra Elbakyan's rant:
[http://imgur.com/a/xGwD6](http://imgur.com/a/xGwD6).

Basically, she expresses her disappointment that other people get awarded for
promoting and popularizing science in Russia while she never did.

She is also unhappy that a group of Mexican researchers named a parasite
insect in her honor, because it's Elsevier and other publishers who are
parasites and not Sci-Hub (this is crazy, I know, but it's her logic, not
mine).

So she says her farewell and wishes researchers in Russia to boil in their own
shit.

This is not the first time Alexandra does crap like this; she is also known to
purge all critical comments from SciHub's social accounts and to ban anyone
from the community who disagrees with her or praises someone she doesn't like
(such as Dmitry Zimin, who was a longtime generous sponsor of some of the most
important scientific and educational foundations in Russia).

